# Event Viewer shows system resuming from sleep



## orealius (Sep 11, 2008)

Event Viewer shows system resuming from sleep immediately after system is put in sleep mode. However, Win 10 continues to be in sleep mode despite the Event Viewer message:

og Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
Date: 6/5/2018 11:37:30 AM
Event ID: 107
Task Category: (102)
Level: Information
Keywords: (1024),(64),(4)
User: N/A
Computer: DESKTOP-A8N9QOE
Description:
The system has resumed from sleep.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="https://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power" Guid="{331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}" />
<EventID>107</EventID>
<Version>1</Version>
<Level>4</Level>
<Task>102</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000444</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2018-06-05T18:37:30.566495100Z" />
<EventRecordID>11921</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="11512" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>DESKTOP-A8N9QOE</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

orealius said:


> Event Viewer shows system resuming from sleep immediately after system is put in sleep mode. However, Win 10 continues to be in sleep mode despite the Event Viewer message:
> 
> og Name: System
> Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
> ...



I wouldn't read too much into it. If your PC isn't malfunctioning in any way while transitioning between power states, then there's nothing to worry about. Let it be.


----------

